# PUT DOWN THE ELEPHANT SIR AND PUT YOUR HANDS UP !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.outdoorhu...rette+Wolverine

In order to comply with section 982,928.735,481,118,828,715.8 of the california penal haha he typed penal code.
No elephants were hurt in the posting of this thread.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

They wanted it for themselves to display was all, and couldnt rightly go out and harvest any since the "new law" was in place.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Crazy!!! Hopefully the mounts don't end up in a basement somewhere where people can't see them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Haha....he said penal.
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

BOY O BOY is that ever pathetic.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Bureaucracy at it's finest.....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I might have damaged them real good and said to them since you say they arent legal, then no one will have them-and that includes you. After all, had they been able to prove they were taken illegally, they would have fined someone. Its always about the money- and or something in lieu-- in this case getting something arbitrarily under the quise "we could fine you but we'll just confiscate today" stinks.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What was the point, ridiculous!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dam anti smokers.... Just some schmucks with nothing better to do than harass the common man. Typical Commifornian B.S.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, how'd you know ? LOL I would hate to be a California citizen is all. The insane laws and regulations in that state are so stupid at times. I don't why people put up with it is all.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You all had your chance so I'll say it! That kind of an A-HOLE turns in a bar owner for displaying a 120 year old carcus? Pathetic......And don't get me riled!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pathetic drunk A-HOLE ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats just a stupid California law . Like many others.


----------

